# Anfänger sucht Anfänger Gaming PC



## Battelbee (22. August 2015)

*Anfänger sucht Anfänger Gaming PC*

Servus liebes Forum,

hab mich jetzt schon ein paar Tage durchs Internet geschlagen, nur noch nicht das gefunden was ich gesucht hab(bzw. zu dem Preis).

Und zwar wollte ich mit dem PC-Gamen anfangen, und such nach einen Computer der aktuelle Spiele auf Ultra wiedergeben kann, wie z.b. Batttlefield 4 oder GTA V. Am besten sollte das ganze so günstig wie möglich sein. Vielleicht habt ihr euch schonmal mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und könnt mir PC-s empfehlen(am besten mit Links, da man ja öfters die Computer noch konfigurieren kann). 

Danke schonmal im vorraus ! 

Til


----------



## luki0710 (22. August 2015)

Hallo, 

Auch wenn du geschrieben hast :„so günstig wie möglich ", hast du doch sicherlich ne maximal Grenze wie viel zu ausgeben willst/kannst. 
Was ist für dich den ausreichend 30-40FPS oder 60FPS ?

Ach nur so nebenbei : Die ultra Stufe war mal dafür da das auch ältere Spiele im Vergleich zu neuen gut aussehen. Eigentlich reicht "hoch" vollkommen aus, dann stellt sich je die Frage ob man den Unterschied wirklich sieht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2015)

Du kannst ja mal den Artikel hier lesen PC selber zusammenstellen - unsere Tipps und Vorschläge von 500 bis 1.330 Euro   , da wäre der PC für 700€ sehr gut, wobei du für "Ultra" wohl eher eine AMD r9 290 oder Nvidia GTX 970 nehmen solltest. Kostet dann 80-120€ mehr.


----------



## Battelbee (22. August 2015)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten  

Ja wollte schon am besten das maximale um vielleicht auch Spiel die in Zukunft kommen einwandfrei spielen zu können. 60 FPS sollten schon drin sein, am besten etwas unter 600 €. Und auch danke für den Konfigurationslink, da hab ich garnicht dran gedacht....

LG Til


----------



## Dragnir (22. August 2015)

Der Link von Herbboy ist schon sehr gut, für die von Dir gewünschten "600" wird aber eng werden, da Du dann für ne potente Grafikkarte schon um die 350 rechnen darfst.
Ist denn schon irgendwas vorhanden, Monitor etc. ? Betriebssystem?


----------



## Battelbee (22. August 2015)

Ja Monitor usw hab ich alles, Betriebssystem könnte ich mir auch bei einen Bekannten holen. Bin gerade bei der Konfiguration, nur bin mir nicht sicher welche CPU ich zu gamen brauche ( ob ein i5 mit 3,4 ghz turbotakt ausreicht oder doch lieber eine i7 ?).


----------



## Dragnir (22. August 2015)

i7 halte ich für zu teuer für die Leistung, nimm nen guten i5 (ich hab einen i5 4570 der reicht dicke für alles Aktuelle aus) oder den Xeon  E3-1231 v3 mit passendem Mainboard - das ist quasi ein i7 aber ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit, die Du aber nicht brauchst da sowieso eine "richtige" Grafikkarte das übernimmt.


----------



## Battelbee (22. August 2015)

Oke danke für den Tip !


----------



## Konstantin1995 (23. August 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> i7 halte ich für zu teuer für die Leistung, nimm nen guten i5 (ich hab einen i5 4570 der reicht dicke für alles Aktuelle aus) oder den Xeon  E3-1231 v3 mit passendem Mainboard - das ist quasi ein i7 aber ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit, die Du aber nicht brauchst da sowieso eine "richtige" Grafikkarte das übernimmt.



Ich habe zwar auch einen Xeon und bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber war nicht vor kurzem hier auf pcgames.de ein Artikel, dass mit DirectX 12 durch die integrierte Grafikeinheit der CPU eine Leistungssteigerung möglich ist? Wie gut das in der Praxis tatsächlich funktioniert, wird sich wohl erst noch zeigen.

Edit: Hab's gefunden: DirectX 12: Video zeigt höhere Fps mit Kombi aus integrierter Intel- und Geforce-Grafik


----------



## Dragnir (23. August 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar auch einen Xeon und bin sehr zufrieden damit, aber war nicht vor kurzem hier auf pcgames.de ein Artikel, dass mit DirectX 12 durch die integrierte Grafikeinheit der CPU eine Leistungssteigerung möglich ist? Wie gut das in der Praxis tatsächlich funktioniert, wird sich wohl erst noch zeigen.
> 
> Edit: Hab's gefunden: DirectX 12: Video zeigt höhere Fps mit Kombi aus integrierter Intel- und Geforce-Grafik



Das mag _evtl._ sein, allerdings werden diese paar Prozent mehr niemals an eine dedizierte, sprich externe Grafikkarte heran kommen.
Interne GPU = Bäh.


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2015)

ja ne, das ist eher interessant wenn man nur einen i5, i3 hat, aber so, ich glaube nicht das man an die Leistung des durch bessere GraKa, welche man sich über´s eingesparte einbaut ran kommt


----------



## Konstantin1995 (23. August 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Das mag _evtl._ sein, allerdings werden diese paar Prozent mehr niemals an eine dedizierte, sprich externe Grafikkarte heran kommen.
> Interne GPU = Bäh.



Dass die integrierte Grafik einer CPU nicht an die Leistung einer dedizierten Grafikkarte rankommt ist natürlich klar.  
Hier geht es ja auch um das Zusammenspiel von beidem, also das die Grafikeinheit die Grafikkarte sozusagen noch unterstützt.  Die GraKa soll natürlich nicht ersetzt werden.



Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, das ist eher interessant wenn man nur einen i5, i3 hat, aber so, ich glaube nicht das man an die Leistung des durch bessere GraKa, welche man sich über´s eingesparte einbaut ran kommt



Sorry, aber irgenwie verstehe ich nicht ganz was du sagen wolltest, zumindest nicht den Teil ab "aber so,".


----------



## luki0710 (23. August 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Dass die integrierte Grafik einer CPU nicht an die Leistung einer dedizierten Grafikkarte rankommt ist natürlich klar.
> Hier geht es ja auch um das Zusammenspiel von beidem, also das die Grafikeinheit die Grafikkarte sozusagen noch unterstützt.  Die GraKa soll natürlich nicht ersetzt werden.
> 
> 
> ...


Aber eine GTX 970 + Xeon ist sicherlich besser als eine GTX 960 + i5 mit  4600


----------



## Konstantin1995 (23. August 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Aber eine GTX 970 + Xeon ist sicherlich besser als eine GTX 960 + i5 mit  4000



Das auf jeden Fall, klar.


----------

